# Chat??



## dumbsioux (Oct 26, 2002)

I think this would be the best site if it had a chat room.  anyone with me?


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i can live with just forums


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

Chat can be cool but in my experience it just ends up in BS.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

I agree with Zero


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

i shudder at the fact of chat rooms. they sometimes full of lamers and too many ppl talking at once


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

if i wanna live talk with people from these forums, i'll do it on msn messenger, or aim.


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Just do a forum search for IRC, I recall seeing KiVan posting around three IRC channels alot of people use to trade roms, and what not.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i never learned how to use mirc, too confusing for my taste.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(zErO @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> if i wanna live talk with people from these forums, i'll do it on msn messenger, or aim.


and sometimes you can send file thru those messenger as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... unless you have the firewalls installed then there'll be a problem


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

u can even find out their ip address from that aswell


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

ya, i send lots o files through both.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> u can even find out their ip address from that aswell


really ? how ?

you can also can on IRC too, right ?


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

hmmm, so how would you find the ip adress?


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

i dont remember the details but i just remembered it works on aim. u have to do something while trying to connect to some1


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

freaky...


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

I heard about it too and I don't think it's that easy.  I think one needs to know how to hack the messenger in order to get the IP


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Ya, thats why when using AIM it asks you if you want to accept a direct connection and that you should only connect with someone you trust ( at least I think it gives that warning ).  As to your comment about MirC, Ya i completely agree.  It is a tad confusing until you've really figured it out.  Which is why you can always use some other IRC client or a java based one online.  Trick to that is finding the jave based ones.  MAYBE if we ask nicely we can have KiVan or one of the site admins add in a java based chat client in the near future, for all the chat-a-holics out there


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

well, a lot of people know how to hack. and did you know that anybody can get your password? even if you change it? there are documents on the internet that tell you how to get anyone password.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

the password of your messenger ?

I would say one good hacker can do anything that you think impossible to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

no, like your email password (wait, that's the same thing). and you don't have to be a hacker, they tell you exactly what you have to write, all you do is copy and paste then change a few names and words and stuff.


----------



## dumbsioux (Oct 26, 2002)

I think this would be the best site if it had a chat room.  anyone with me?


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

forums are good enough


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(zErO @ Oct 26 2002 said:


> no, like your email password (wait, that's the same thing). and you don't have to be a hacker, they tell you exactly what you have to write, all you do is copy and paste then change a few names and words and stuff.


those ppl r wat u call "script kiddies" my friend. they have no knowledge of hacking of watsoever, all they do is search the net for new scripts


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

there is something you put in an email, you know when you click retrieve password? you can type something exactly, so it gives you thepassword. it's wierd.


----------

